# Fish species with the best personalities?



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Well as you can probably tell from my signature I'm a betta addict . However, I'd like to someday broaden the number of species that I keep. Mostly the reason that I have all bettas is because I love fish with unique personalities that will interact with me. I have kept cories in the past, but they mostly hid and were afraid of me. I don't want livebearers because I've had problems with them overpopulating tanks. Tetras are cute but they didn't seem all that interested in me or anything outside of the tank for that matter. I could be wrong about these guys though, because I had them when I was younger before I really started fishkeeping as a hobby.

At any rate, I'd love to know if you guys know of any other fish with great personalities. I'd like my next tank to be a species only tank so that I can accomodate what ever I get perfectly. Any imput would be appreciated . Thanks.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

How about fancy goldfish? So many different types and they all have very unique personalities.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

african cichlids the mbuna's they are a great fish. They are very easy to take care of.


----------



## x2fast4everyone (Oct 16, 2009)

Dwarf Puffer


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello,

My all-time favorite fish is the red-tailed black shark (freshwater). They have a somewhat bad reputation as being aggressive tank bullies, but, if kept properly, they are actually kinda shy and easy to keep. Also, they get to know their keepers well--I used to have one that would eat out of my hand.

MOA


----------



## bdm (Oct 10, 2009)

I too had a fancy goldfish for 9 years, he was like part of the family, very personal......


----------



## ron521 (Oct 1, 2009)

My Senegal Bichir is very much aware of me, and sometimes appears to be watching television when I do...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

My two Boesmani Rainbows will always hang out with me at the front of the tank. 

After them, my green Tiger Barbs are quite the attention seekers.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

i would have to say oscars hands down...


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

Rohland said:


> i would have to say oscars hands down...


strongly agree


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm biased.:rofl: Goldfish, obviously.:mrgreen:


----------



## Jack Middleton (Oct 13, 2009)

Any new world cichlid in my opinion.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Discus get my vote followed by most all of the south american cichlids. Oh!! and loaches!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

1077 said:


> Discus get my vote followed by most all of the south american cichlids. Oh!! and loaches!


1077 took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

All though I have never had them my brother has had both Oscars and Cichlids in different tanks of course, not sure what kind they were bright yellow, and they all have been very personable. The Cichlids would follow your finger if you ran it along the glass.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh thank you so much everyone  So many options! I can't wait to be able to try and set up another tank


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Oscars. Bloody clever fish, easily "trained" to do fun things like jumping and hand feeding.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Gouramies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a 55 gal. Community tank and I have 1 Angelfish that I bought as a baby the size of a dime that is now over 6" big. His name is Stripe and he sure has a personality. When you walk by the tank he is right their looking at me and follows you from one end to the other. I can use a lazer cat toy light and he will follow it. I wish that I had a Angelfish tank but I was told to get 1 to grow up with my other fish so I would not have problems. He shares the tank with 2 Boesmani Rainbow fish, 6 Harlequen Rasboras, 6 Dwarf Rasboras, 1 Bushy Nosed Pleco, 4 Assassin Snails, 2 Female German Red Lace Snakeskin Guppies, 1 Male Red Snakeskin Guppy. I Would go with a Angelfish only tank. Just remember that that a dime size angelfish can grow to about 6" as an Adult.


----------



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree with the fancy goldfish for personality. I also like Angel fish for personality and species only tanks.


----------

